# A girlie request......



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

at the Scottish meet today, the girlies deceided that it would be a good idea to have just a wee area for the girlies/g/f/wife to have a bleather. It appears that some of our regulars hog their comuters and their better-half feels uncomfortable to join in :? . We want to have a place where we can chat about everything and the blokes are only allowed to roll their eyes :roll: .

We have even got a title for it "THE POWDER ROOM"  .

Pleeeeeeeeeease [smiley=gorgeous.gif]

Hev x :-*


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

:roll:

I'd be a bit wary if my g/f was going around hoging comuters. There is of course a solution to the problem - just get another COMPUTER so it's one each. Simple really.

If the "girls" get a room does this mean the men get one too?

:roll:

<edit> I could have had a Michael Buerke moment there


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

saint said:


> If the "girls" get a room does this mean the men get one too?


Nope - you lot hog the main forum :roll: :wink: .

We want somewhere where if we ask a dumb question then you lot won't roll your eyes and say "hmmph, wimen!"



Hev x


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Hev said:


> saint said:
> 
> 
> > If the "girls" get a room does this mean the men get one too?
> ...


I'm not talking as a moderator or on behalf of Jae so purely a personal opinion :

[1] I've never seen anyone respond to a post with "hmmph, wimen!"

[2] What happened to sexual equality?


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

scoTTy said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > saint said:
> ...


[1] Although you are not admitting it, we know you guys say it under your breath :wink:

[2] only when the notion takes us :wink: :wink:

Ttee hee

Hev x


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Hev said:


> saint said:
> 
> 
> > If the "girls" get a room does this mean the men get one too?
> ...


If you pose dumb questions in an all girl room - who is gonna give correct answers?

Damn I wish V was here am sure he would have had this thread off on some wild tangent already. :wink:


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

Or, as what normally happens with "Girlie things" -it would only last five minutes and they would then want something else!


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

I'm with Hev...all you boys can talk about nuts and bolts, chips, tyres and oil, together with how far and how high you can all pee.  :roll:

Powder room for the girlies please 

And what's sexual equality to do with anything? Far too much testosterone on here at times 

Jackie x


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

slg said:


> Or, as what normally happens with "Girlie things" -it would only last five minutes and they would then want something else!


We'd be free to excercise the "girls perogative" without all you boys moaning :wink:

Jackie x


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

Jackie, forgot about "how to clean your car" topics aswell. 

(Who won the peeing competition today anyway?) Did notice at the end of the day it was certainly "peeing" down from somewhere!


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

saint said:


> If you pose dumb questions in an all girl room - who is gonna give correct answers?


we'd probably change the subject before we got an answer anyway  .

I didn't say blokes would be banned from The Powder Room, you can contibute to the conversation (provided you are an expert in lippy, flower arranging, men (just 'cos you are one doesn't make you an expert  )).

Hev x


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

slg said:


> Jackie, forgot about "how to clean your car" topics aswell.


You read what I write? See, I'm a girl of many talents (now don't push that too far  )

Jackie x


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

> ... an expert in lippy, flower arranging, men (just 'cos you are one doesn't make you an expert  )).
> 
> Hev x


Shoes, sales, shopping, sex - just a few things that men don't have a clue about :roll:

Jackie x


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> > ... an expert in lippy, flower arranging, men (just 'cos you are one doesn't make you an expert  )).
> >
> > Hev x
> 
> ...


Jackie, you've obviously not met the right guy then :wink:

Oh and I'll happily moderate this room for you if Jae introduces it


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Major Audi Parts Guru said:


> Jac-in-a-Box said:
> 
> 
> > > ... an expert in lippy, flower arranging, men (just 'cos you are one doesn't make you an expert  )).
> ...


 :roll: You know all about shoes, sales and shopping?  
Suppose you think you're "all about" on the last topic as well :wink: :lol:

No moderation required, we're all well behaved ladies 

Work beckons; more later!

Jae???

Jackie x


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> :roll: You know all about shoes, sales and shopping?


Not from what I've seen! :lol: :wink:


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

It all depends on demand - if its for 2 or 3 people, its not viable, but for 50 or so....then you have a case....

Jae


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Jae said:


> It all depends on demand - if its for 2 or 3 people, its not viable, but for 50 or so....then you have a case....
> 
> Jae


Ttee hee, I'm off to drum up some support 

Hev x


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

I think a polite request to Jae or a mod asking for a "sticky post" on the main forum may work (just a couple of days) :wink:

Come on Jae, you're not going to make us ask are you? :lol: - consider it more "added value" to the forum!
Ask advice on gifts, what to buy - what's good, what's bad...huge benefits for you boys: get it right everytime 

Jackie x


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

^ that then spoils the surprise of constant disappointment.


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

saint said:


> ^ that then spoils the surprise of constant disappointment.


 

Jackie x


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> I think a polite request to Jae or a mod asking for a "sticky post" on the main forum may work (just a couple of days) :wink:


I don't speak for Jae or even the mods as a collective but my opinion is we end up havign too many stickies.

If it's a popular enough thread then it will stay current of it's own accord. If not then does it really deserve to have been a sticky?


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I don't see what the problem is. The previous 'other marques' forums Golf, A3 etc get no use and yet they're still here.

You could get rid of all of those and replace with just one Powder room. Works for me.

Kell


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Are you suggesting all Golf and A3 owners are girlies?


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

I have no problem with a room where all the mods are Girls & all the rules are set by the girls.

I also agree with Kell... roll all the non TT (car boards) into Other Marques and reduce the number of boards... I reckon that the girlie room would get more use in 1 day than all the boards mentioned above do in a week.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

scoTTy said:


> Are you suggesting all Golf and A3 owners are girlies?


Now that I've sold my Golf, yes.


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

nutts said:


> I reckon that the girlie room would get more use in 1 day than all the boards mentioned above do in a week.


you'd better believe it :wink: , you know us girls can chat ....... [smiley=gossip.gif]

C'mon Jae, OK we may not have 50 peeps interested but there is certainly more than 2 or 3 :-*

Hev x


----------



## stgeorgex997 (Feb 25, 2004)

Hev said:


> We want to have a place where we can chat about everything and the blokes are only allowed to roll their eyes :roll: .
> 
> Hev x :-*


You have the telephone market cornered for this already don't you :wink:


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Why not just go here http://forums.handbag.com/ if you find a car forum not to your liking ?


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

coupe-sport said:


> Why not just go here http://forums.handbag.com/ if you find a car forum not to your liking ?


agreed!


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

coupe-sport said:


> Why not just go here http://forums.handbag.com/ if you find a car forum not to your liking ?


We never said this forum was not to our liking :? . We were only suggesting an area for improvement :wink: 

Hev x


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Hev - i can see where you are coming from but i cant see the difference between having your own forum section or just posting in off topic. All the same people can read and reply to it etc. I think the forums quite nicely balanced in the different areas at the mo - Too many sections make it easy to lose threads.

I'm just nipping over to Handbag.com to drum up some support for a car section just for blokes  :wink:

James.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

scoTTy said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > saint said:
> ...


 :roll: "Hmmph, wimen!" :roll:


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I guess there's always a first time! :lol:


----------

